# Pasta bake question



## Maverick (May 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was just about to make some pasta bake and came to the realisation that i don't have a baking dish. So, i was wondering if it's possible to to cook pasta bake in a deep baking tray - they're two totally different materials so i wasn't sure how it would work and i don't want to spend an hour cooking it just to find out it didn't work out as i intended.

I'm using pre-made pasta bake sauce, which says i should add sauce and water to dry pasta. Would it be best to do this, or could i even pre-cook pasta, add sauce and then add the finished product to a baking tray top with cheese and bake until cheese is golden brown?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2011)

it'll work just fine.

if there's any difference, it'll likely be how crispy the 'crush' gets where it contacts the pan.

the "deep" part may also slow down the top crusting.

just watch & adjust.

you need to make a decision on pre-cooking the pasta or baking it dried.  either way works.  if you use dry pasta you do have to add some extra water.


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

It should work fine, just be sure to spray the pan for easy cleanup.


----------

